# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  νεα εγκατασταση Wireless sos

## billsat

εχο παρι το level one wap-0003 108mbps το εχο μονοσι καλα το εχο βαλι στιν ταρατσα με κεραια κικληκις εκπομπς ειμαι στο κεντρο του χοριουμου ,δεν ειμαι υκανοπιμενοσ απο τιν εμβελιατου,απο τιν πλακετα στιν κεραια δεν εχο βαλη καθολου καθοδο για να μου κοβι τιν αποστασι ,μιπος ξερεται κανα μοντελο να βγαζι μεγαλιτερι ισχι,κεραιεσ εχο αλαξι 5 μεχρι 300 μετρα παη μου φενεται αυτο το μοντελο ειναι μαπα

----------


## JB172

Τι κεραία χρησιμοποιείς? Το κεραιάκι του AP?

Φτιάξε και λίγο την ορθογραφία σου. Βάλε και καμμία τελεία. Μου βγήκαν τα μάτια.  ::

----------


## papashark

1) Να σου γνωρίσω το "Ω", είναι ένα πολύ ωραίο γράμμα (ειδικά το μικρό "ω" που θυμίζει και άλλα ωραία πράγματα), συμβολίζει δε το τέλος των πραγμάτων.

2) Εκτός από το "ι", υπάρχουν και άλλα ιιιιιι, όπως το "η", το "υ", αλλά και τα ποιο πολύπλοκα "οι", "ει", "υι". Αρχισε με τα άλλα δύο (τα "η" και "υ"), και βλέπουμε πάλι.

3) Το μοντέλο ίσως να είναι μάπα, αλλά δεν μας λες και τι κεραία έχεις βάλει. Προφανώς ΔΕΝ είναι κυκλικής πόλωσης (έχω να δω πολλά χρόνια), αλλά είναι πολυκατευθυντική (και έχεις μπερδευτεί ότι εκπέμπει κυκλικά). Κοινώς έχεις πάρει μία omni. Τώρα όλες οι κεραίες λένε το κέρδος που έχουν, το οποίο μετριέτε σε db, αν δεις αυτό και μας πεις, θα μπορέσουμε να έχουμε καλύτερη άποψη. Ακόμα να ξέρεις ότι οι πολύ μεγάλες όμνι χάνουν όταν στο πάνω κάτω.

4) Με τι προσπαθείς να δεις αν έχεις καλή εμβέλεια ? 

5) Τι εννοείς ότι δεν έχεις βάλει καθόλου κάθοδο ? Πως έχει συνδέσει το wap με την omni ?


Προσπάθησε να γράφεις πάντως σωστά ελληνικά για να μην βγάζεις μάτια, και εγώ ανορθόγραφος είμαι, αλλά προσπαθώ λίγο. Αν δεν είσαι έλληνας και δεν μπορείς να τα γράψεις, γράφτα αγγλικά, ή βρες έναν μεταφραστή.

----------


## PIT

Διαβασε και αυτο. Θα σε βοηθησει  ::  

http://info.awmn/images/stories/Tutoria ... gMeIn2.pdf

----------


## fengi1

> Φτιάξε και λίγο την ορθογραφία σου.


Το λιγο τι το θελες !!!
Εγω παντως καταλαβα οτι δεν εχει καθολου κεραια , αλλα το κεραιακι που εχει η συσκευη.
Απλα εχει βαλει την συσκευη σε πλαστικο κουτι και εχει αφησει την κεραια να βγαινει εξω,
και ολα αυτα στην ταρατσα καλα μονωμενα. Και σε *g*.

----------


## ALTAiR

> εχο παρι το level one wap-0003 108mbps το εχο μονοσι καλα το εχο βαλι στιν ταρατσα με κεραια κικληκις εκπομπς ειμαι στο κεντρο του χοριουμου ,δεν ειμαι υκανοπιμενοσ απο τιν εμβελιατου,απο τιν πλακετα στιν κεραια δεν εχο βαλη καθολου καθοδο για να μου κοβι τιν αποστασι ,μιπος ξερεται κανα μοντελο να βγαζι μεγαλιτερι ισχι,κεραιεσ εχο αλαξι 5 μεχρι 300 μετρα παη μου φενεται αυτο το μοντελο ειναι μαπα


Μια χαρά είνια η συσκευή. Απλά όλες οι κινήσεις σου που περιγράφεις έιναι λάθος και με λάθος σκεπτικό. Η συσκευή έχει φτιαχτεί γα indoor χρήση. Αν τη θες για outdoor πρέπει να διαβάσεις αυτό για αρχή: http://info.awmn/images/stories/Tutoria ... gMeIn2.pdf . Είναι αυτό με το οποίο ξεκινάνε όλοι.
Γενικά θα έχεις στο μυαλό σου το εξής: Θέλουμε να έχουμε πολύ καλά σήματα με την ελάχιστη ισχύ. 
Αυτό το πετυχαίνουμε με κατευθυντικότητα στις συνδέσεις μας όταν πρόκειται για λινκς και με καλά φτιαγμένους κοννέκτορες προσαρμοσμένους σε πολύ χαμηλής απώλειας καλώδια. Ξεχνάς τη μεγάλη ισχύ, θες χαμηλή ισχύ για να α. παίξεις σωστά β. για να είσαι νομιμος γ. για να μη σκίζεις και τα σήματα των τριγύρω σου.

----------


## fon_hussan

Κάποιες απαντήσεις έφυγαν σε ΟΤ λόγω γκρίκλις....

Έλεος αγαπητέ billsat.....! 

Όπως απάντησαν οι άλλοι χρήστες πρίν από μένα και έδωσαν τη συμβουλή/άποψη τους, σεβάσου τους και σύ και φτιάξε το αρχικό πόστ σού. ή γράψε το εξ ολοκλήρου στα αγγλικά....

Μετά βίας κρατιέμαι να μήν μεταφερθεί όλο το θέμα σε ΟΤ μόνο και μόνο για τα γκρίκλις...!

----------


## θανάσης

::   ::  sos billsat νέα εγκατάσταση Wireless sos
Υ.Γ.Δεν γελάω με το πρόβλημα αλλά με τον τρόπο περιγραφής

----------


## rasputin

τον σκίσατε το χριστιανό !!! πως και δεν του ξέφυγε να πη ότι είναι και ολυμπιακάκιας !!? πάντως άδικο δεν έχετε αλλά και λίγο τακτ δεν βλάπτει ορε αδέρφια !!!

----------

